# Fast Times Down Under



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey Ripperton or Jones,

You know of this guy? 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/topevracing/arcd-up-electric-vehicle-dragster-to-drive-the-fut 

An Australian claiming to do 300mph in the 1/4 mile drag electrically


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I have asked them for some events they have raced in,
Locations, Dates, Results


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

nope
they are in WA
We do have a dragster being built here in Sydney with 2 Kotovs.
should be finished soon.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Much as i love to see the progress of EV drag racing, i fear that those guys in WA are not going to get far if they are relying on Kickstarter.
$150k wont buy you much top line race gear, and even ignoring the mechanical /chassis expertise needed, i fear that a < 5sec record attempt is going to be all about trying ( destroying ?) the latest battery's and controllers.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

I asked them for some events they have raced in,
Locations, Dates, Results 



This is what they replied



Hi Duncan,
"Arc'd Up" is our new EV dragster, which we are soon to be unveiling and hitting the track to wind up the power! 
Our latest press release will give you more information: 

I think its a scam, they will pocket the cash,
Anybody who was real would have at least some drag racing experience


----------



## esoneson (Sep 1, 2008)

I do not think it a coincidence that there are 14 backers on Kickstarter and there are 16 people involved in their organization.

My only question is which two on their list of the "team" didn't contribute.

Eric


----------

